# "Dialerschutz" vom Dialerkönig



## News (17 Mai 2004)

Das darf der doch nicht !?!
Gibt man den Namen einer bekannten Dialerschutzseite mit anderer Top-Level-Domain ein, landet man bei einem sattsam bekannten Dialeranbieter.
Mindestens zwei Endungen führen auf eine Seite, die einen angebl. perfekt legalen Dialerdownload per Screenshots vorführt.

"DialerSchutz
Schützt die seriösen Dialer vor dem Aussterben
machen Sie mit bei der Initiative Dialerschutz.
dialerschutz muss nicht immer sein, denn es gibt zunehmend seriöse dialer, da die gesetzlichen dialerschutz auflagen ständig verbessert werden (...)

dialerschutz.** (EDIT) ist eine initiative der hyro-mediaservice e.K." 

Die Krönung ist allerdings ist eine weitere Endung, die zu Hacker.** und den dortigen "full illegal downloads" führt - für 29,95 €.

Sascha, Heiko, dass lasst ihr euch doch nicht gefallen, oder?


----------



## sascha (17 Mai 2004)

Die Seiten gibts seit gut eineinhalb Jahren. Da reg ich mich schon lange nicht mehr drüber auf.


----------



## Aaron (17 Mai 2004)

Meine Herren... Sorry, aber die Seite gibt es schon weitaus mehr als 1 1/2 Jahren und sie hat bis dato nichts an aktualitiaet verloren.

Naja, ich bewerbe mich in jedem Fall fuer den Titel "Dialerkaiser".


----------



## KatzenHai (17 Mai 2004)

Laut Whois für West Samoa (!!) registriert seit 14.11.2002.

Nun denn.

Wer bewirbt sich um den Titel Dialerpapst?

(Die Titel Merkbefreiter des Tages und -vorab bereits heute- des Monats sind übrigens einstimmig und ohne Diskussion vergeben worden)


----------



## haudraufundschluss (17 Mai 2004)

KatzenHai schrieb:
			
		

> (Die Titel Merkbefreiter des Tages und -vorab bereits heute- des Monats sind übrigens einstimmig und ohne Diskussion vergeben worden)


Und der Woche auch. Zwar hat die erst angefangen, allerdings glaube ich nicht, dass irgendjemand das noch toppen kann.


----------



## dvill (17 Mai 2004)

Ja, und die Laudatio ist auch schon gehalten worden.

Top!

Dietmar Vill


----------



## Aaron (17 Mai 2004)

"Dialerpapst" mag noch angehen, aber der Titel "Internetpapst" bzw. "Internetzpapst" ist leider schon einige Zeit laenger vergeben...

Und das an eine aeusserst redliche Person.
Also lieber vorsichtig sein mit den Bezeichnungen.


----------



## Captain Picard (17 Mai 2004)

Schade daß es keinen Oskar für Heuchelei gibt, den hätte sich jemand "redlich" verdient 
(und das über anderthalb Jahre....) ist das nicht der, der mit einem Satz von Antoine Saint-Exupéry hausieren geht?  
http://www.airliners.de/wissen/specials/flieger/exupery.php
den Satz sollte er sich mal hinter die Ohren schreiben:


			
				Antoine de Saint-Exupéry schrieb:
			
		

> Man sieht nur mit dem Herzen gut. Das wesentliche ist für die Augen unsichtbar



cp


----------



## News (17 Mai 2004)

Hm, ich möchte doch noch mal auf den eigentlich ernsten Kern meines Postings zurückkomen, obwohl ich jetzt auch Begriife wie "Dialer-Titan" ins Spiel bringen könnte.... 

Ich hatte ja nicht nur die zwei Domains erwähnt, die es seit langem geben mag.

Bei der dritten Adresse - Weiterleitungs-Domain mit Endung der Südseeinsel Tokelau - ist fraglich, seit wann sie existiert.

Und, wie gesagt, das Stichwort Dialerschutz führt hier zum echten "Hacker"-Dialer von hyro.

DAS ist m.E. nicht nur schräg oder lustig.


----------



## dvill (17 Mai 2004)

Bevor der mit unregistrierten Güllewagen in der Gegend rumfährt oder andere Dinge anstellt, kann er besser seine Dialer schützen.

Dietmar Vill


----------



## Captain Picard (17 Mai 2004)

und was steht dick und fett auf der Site:


> *Unser Zugangstool - annonym und kostenlos! *  (Heute schon 72861 Downloads)



immer dieselben faulen Affentricks 

cp

PS: Nicht mal hier ist die Orthographie in Ordnung "*annonym*"   :rotfl:


----------



## dvill (17 Mai 2004)

Wir könnten die Seite nutzen, um Geschädigten zu zeigen, wie entregistrierte Dialer aussehen, für die heute keine Zahlungspflicht nach Ansicht der RegTP besteht.

Nichts ist so schlecht, dass es nicht noch einem nützlichen Zweck dienen kann.

Dietmar Vill


----------



## Captain Picard (17 Mai 2004)

Noch ein Zitat der Site, das die "Seriosität" demonstriert:


> Ich habe keinerlei Erfahrungen, kann ich trotzdem Hacker werden? JA, das können Sie. Uns wurde schon von vielen
> 'Neulingen' berichtet, dass sie erfolgreich gehackt hätten (meistens am Arbeitsplatz  ).



Was wohl der Arbeitgeber dazu sagt (eine  Abmahnung ist noch das harmloseste) 

cp


----------



## Anonymous (17 Mai 2004)

Lieber Dietmar,

wohnst du eigentlich immer noch im Wohnheim ?

Du hast hier in diesem Forum den absoluten Tunnelblick.

Aber - wenns dich glücklich macht .....


----------



## technofreak (17 Mai 2004)

Ach du liebes  Lieschen, ein Troll ist wieder aus seiner  Höhle gekrochen, weiter so , das rundet das Bild ab.

(Bestimmt genau so häßlich wie das Monster in X-files, das gerade den Leuten die Füße abbeißt)


----------



## Anonymous (17 Mai 2004)

@Gast

Dass Abzocker und/oder anonyme Gäste immer gleich persönlich werden müssen, statt sachlich zu diskutieren, ist schon erbärmlich.


----------



## News (17 Mai 2004)

"Full Illegal Downloadz" für 29,95 € unter einer "Dialerschutz"-Domain darf es doch wohl nicht geben...?
Ich rede jetzt nicht von hyros Dialer-Demoseite, sondern von, Vorsicht!, der Weiterleitung unter der Südsee-Domain tk. Sie führt auf seine Seite Hacker.**

Zitat: "Nur bei uns haben Sie die Möglichkeit, die Tricks der Hacker und die besten Reportagen sofort ohne Angabe Ihrer Adresse downloaden zu können!"


----------



## Fidul (18 Mai 2004)

Mit solchen Werbeaussagen sollte er vorsichtig sein. Naja, wer mit Cyberservices usw. verbandelt ist, hat eben keine Limits nach unten.


----------



## KatzenHai (18 Mai 2004)

Aaron schrieb:
			
		

> "Dialerpapst" mag noch angehen, aber der Titel "Internetpapst" bzw. "Internetzpapst" ist leider schon einige Zeit laenger vergeben...
> 
> Und das an eine aeusserst redliche Person.
> Also lieber vorsichtig sein mit den Bezeichnungen.



Klar, sicher, logisch.

Wir sind alle sehr sehr sehr vorsichtig.

Aus Angst ...

(Der Internetpapst ist übrigens - in Personalunion? - ein Herr Jakob Nielsen aka Jon Postel aka Lars Schönwald aka Jim Sterne aka ....: http://www.google.de/search?q=internetpapst)


----------

